# Walthamstow Greyhound Stadium - March 2012



## nelly (Mar 13, 2012)

I first visited this place in almost a year ago to the day, but our splore was cut short by the free roaming sec dog
So we decided to go for a return to see if Fido was still there, well he was, and this time he had a friend

Crank the sound up and have a little lookie at Trogs video..........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J20hzOXijFo&feature=g-all-u&context=G294b3f4FAAAAAAAAEAA[/ame]

*A little history*

Opened in 1933 by William Chandler. It had a larger attendance and income from gambling than any other dog racing track in the UK, and was at one time the largest track in the UK with capacity for over 5,000 spectators

It's popularity waned and in 2008 it closed

There has been a large campaign to bring it back to life including a 20,000 signature petition







Developers London & Quadrant (L&Q) took ownership of the iconic site, but have infuriated campaigners by failing to submit planning applications or accept offers to buy or lease the site.

Infact a £9m bid by businessman and greyhound enthusiast Bob Morton was rejected by the owners






*My piccies..........*


----------



## alex76 (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha you lot are urbex nutters cool stuff mate i would of proper shat myself while laughing mind


----------



## nelly (Mar 13, 2012)

A mixture of fear, excitement and adrenaline, but when we got out and my arse hit the ground, THEN I was grinning from ear to ear!!


----------



## King Al (Mar 13, 2012)

Tense video that! Great pics Nelly


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 14, 2012)

Your pix have gone to the dogs lately Nelly... woof... ;-)


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 14, 2012)

Great report Nelly.

Glad you all got out ok.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 14, 2012)

Great pics and comically epic as usual. The vid's a must see, intense followed by funny as fook!

Fido looked quite friendly to me, wooss.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 14, 2012)

Epic pics & write up as usual. 
Has SK got that Winalot sponsorship yet?!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant video & report.its a bloody disgrace that its standing doing nothing!


----------



## Mattman (Mar 14, 2012)

Great stuff


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thats Pedigree Chum.....excellant report


----------



## irishmanlost (Mar 15, 2012)

That`s the Dogs balls, good boy.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Mar 15, 2012)

Your opening shot is a cracker. God knows why I haven't tried this place considering its a 10 min drive from the Abbey!


----------



## Munchh (Mar 15, 2012)

klempner69 said:


> Thats Pedigree Chum.....excellant report



Woof, that's top corn there Klemps 

And nelly, don't go reaching for the stack of facepalm lol's you've got stashed away or krela will take your stripes away.


----------



## Red squirrel (Apr 26, 2012)

Excellent video. Really funny but I bet the adrenalin was pumping. It's such a shame I went there once when it was open to do with my work and id love to visit now. But do I brave the dogs!!


----------



## nelly (Apr 27, 2012)

Red squirrel said:


> Excellent video. Really funny but I bet the adrenalin was pumping. It's such a shame I went there once when it was open to do with my work and id love to visit now. But do I brave the dogs!!



Whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 27, 2012)

nelly said:


> Whats the worst that can happen?



They lick you to death!


----------



## pumice (Apr 27, 2012)

Brilliant! You guys get in to some scrapes don't you! Loved it!


----------

